# Can't save Onepass settings



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

New Interface-Bolt 3tb here
Went to Settings -> User Preferences -> ONEPASS & RECORDING OPTIONS -> Stop Recording and changed it to 1 Minute later, but:
THERE IS NO PLACE TO SAVE THE SETTING? I tried SELECT, TIVO, ALL 4 color buttons, and ENTER. Nothing will save it. When I go back into it, it still says On Time.

How do you save the options?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Davelnlr_ said:


> New Interface-Bolt 3tb here
> Went to Settings -> User Preferences -> ONEPASS & RECORDING OPTIONS -> Stop Recording and changed it to 1 Minute later, but:
> THERE IS NO PLACE TO SAVE THE SETTING? I tried SELECT, TIVO, ALL 4 color buttons, and ENTER. Nothing will save it. When I go back into it, it still says On Time.
> How do you save the options?


I could not duplicate your problem. I added one minute, hit "A" and it worked. After adding 1 minute:






TE4






TE3


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, mine works on that screen, doing the ONEPASS options show by show. I am trying to modify the master ONEPASS options in the SETTINGS/USER PREFERENCES/One Pass and Recording Options. There is no "Press A to use these options" graphic, nor is there anything on the screen at all telling you how to save the changes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

So you're saying a new 1P will not have "keep at most" 1 show? I'll check that since the default is 25 and I have mine set to All.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just checked. When you exit the display with the back key, the options shown take effect. Been that way since forever as far as I can tell.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

I have the same problem with TE4. Will not save the default Start or Stop Recording only in (MENU -> Settings -> User Preferences -> ONEPASS & RECORDING OPTIONS).

Edit: 21.9.1.V5


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

On a Bolt running TE4 (21.8.3.RC4) I just tried changing Stop time preference multiple times, and whether I exited the screen using Back, Exit, or Live TV the change was always kept properly.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rpj22 said:


> On a Bolt running TE4 (21.8.3.RC4) I just tried changing Stop time preference multiple times, and whether I exited the screen using Back, Exit, or Live TV the change was always kept properly.


I guess you were changing the User Preferences? That has no effect on existing 1P.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess you were changing the User Preferences? That has no effect on existing 1P.


I was doing exactly what the OP did. I never said anything about retroactive effect on an existing 1P. (Nor did anyone else, that I can see.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rpj22 said:


> I was doing exactly what the OP did. I never said anything about retroactive effect on an existing 1P. (Nor did anyone else, that I can see.)


We agree that everything is working ok?


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> We agree that everything is working ok?


Yes. That was my intent when I said, "...the change was always kept properly."


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

rpj22 said:


> Yes. That was my intent when I said, "...the change was always kept properly."


But you don't have the latest update. That could be where the problem was introduced.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

My software version is 21.9.1.v5-USC-11-849

BTW, it will save the Other settings, like Keep at most, and such, just wont save the Stop or Start time changes. It is stuck at ON TIME. 

I turned in a bug report at Tivo.com. Thanks for the verification its not just my box.


----------



## compwiz1202 (Jun 24, 2019)

cherry ghost said:


> But you don't have the latest update. That could be where the problem was introduced.


Yea we just got our new cable set up with the TiVo box on Saturday, and he updated it when he set it up. We can't get the before and after settings to stick when we change from On Time either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compwiz1202 said:


> Yea we just got our new cable set up with the TiVo box on Saturday, and he updated it when he set it up. We can't get the before and after settings to stick when we change from On Time either.


Where do you live? I'm curious which cable companies are using TiVo. Mine was supposed to start in May but it's delayed.


----------



## Ross Pokorny (Oct 9, 2017)

I have the same problem when I set up a one pass I want it to automatically start three minutes earlier and run two minutes later and no matter what I do it won’t save those settings in user preferences. My old TiVo box did that no problem whatsoever..........


----------



## GMNorthrup (Sep 11, 2007)

Still an issue as of today (8/2/19). Can’t save changes to the Stop Recording time in Default Options but can do it for individual shows in OnePass.


----------

